# Fake Sticky Surge Values



## Trafficat

I am getting really frustrated how often this happens where no matter how close you get to the sticky surge number, you will never reach it. This isn't the first night this has happened to me, but it makes me want to just ignore the surge altogether.

Here's an example of what I mean: $4.75 surge sticker. I drove all the way around the block on all 4 streets, and I was still at $2.75. So then I actually drove into the drive way here and it still only gave me $2.75 and not $4.75. I couldn't get closer maybe unless I had to be physically inside of the the apartments:










And then here, to me this one looks like it should be $4.50 right on the street, not even in a building, and I still am getting a $2.75 instead of a $4.50










It seems like Uber just puts fake numbers out there to lure you but you can't actually ever actually get a surge as high as the numbers on the map say.

The ping requests that pop up show the lower $2.75 surge, not the higher $4.50/$4.75. So it's not just the bottom bar that is glitched. The surge map is either glitched or deliberately misleading.


----------



## Trafficat

Another case, this time not showing any surge at all, and I'm as close as I can get. The alley where the $5 sticker is at is behind a locked gate:


----------



## SpinalCabbage




----------



## bobby747

Even better you land a big one. Pick up passengers. You dont get it. Must screen shot it with passengers as proof. Especially if over $10. Mine was 20. Had I know this trick I would have canceled the ride due to misleading me.


----------



## Saquan

Don’t drive to surge just drive


----------



## W00dbutcher

Try login off then in. It's notorious for not putting the GPS in the correct position. I don't know how many times the GPS puts me 1/2 mile away on surge.


----------



## Schmanthony

Sometimes it works to go offline then online again. But sometimes when you do that, when you go back online again you see that the number is lower or gone, suggesting the number you saw previously was just delayed and wasn't really "there".


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

W00dbutcher said:


> Try login off then in. It's notorious for not putting the GPS in the correct position. I don't know how many times the GPS puts me 1/2 mile away on surge.


The surge map is also delayed and needs to be refreshed. There is definitely a lag on the app for the surge amounts to update.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Trafficat said:


> I am getting really frustrated how often this happens where no matter how close you get to the sticky surge number, you will never reach it. This isn't the first night this has happened to me, but it makes me want to just ignore the surge altogether.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean: $4.75 surge sticker. I drove all the way around the block on all 4 streets, and I was still at $2.75. So then I actually drove into the drive way here and it still only gave me $2.75 and not $4.75. I couldn't get closer maybe unless I had to be physically inside of the the apartments:
> 
> View attachment 605848
> 
> 
> And then here, to me this one looks like it should be $4.50 right on the street, not even in a building, and I still am getting a $2.75 instead of a $4.50
> 
> View attachment 605847
> 
> 
> It seems like Uber just puts fake numbers out there to lure you but you can't actually ever actually get a surge as high as the numbers on the map say.
> 
> The ping requests that pop up show the lower $2.75 surge, not the higher $4.50/$4.75. So it's not just the bottom bar that is glitched. The surge map is either glitched or deliberately misleading.


Of course. It's Uber's version of the taunting of Tantalus.


----------



## Schmanthony

There seems to be a new problem, starting today, that the surge display simply will not update AT ALL while you are online with any platform.

Previously, if you'd try to chase surge while offline you were doing it wrong. The surge update frequency while offline has been way too slow/lagged for a long time. The trick was to chase surge while remaining online, which would give you frequent - almost real time - surge updates. You could chase while online with UberX, but then you'd be declining pings constantly and unable to carry or accumulate a sticky. OR you could stay online with an unpopular platform like Pet or Connect. This was the real magic trick. Then you could lock in and accumulate your sticky while you chased after higher and higher numbers... being able to react immediately when the numbers change and being confident (most of the time) if it says $10 when you get there, you're gonna get your $10 sticky.

Now though, starting today I think, but maybe as early as Monday this week since I didn't drive since Sunday, this doesn't seem to work. When you're online on any platform, surge just won't update at all. I took 2 screenshots an hour and a half apart while I stayed online with Connect. The surge in them is identical.

I started a thread on this. I'm really interested to know if this is happening to everyone else or not. It's been a struggle to get information out of anyone.









OMG... Surge doesn't update AT ALL now!?


Friday 3:50 AM. I start my weekend driving.. and immediately notice something is wrong. Very. Very. Wrong. If this is the new normal, then I am 20 TIMES more pissed about it than I am about the new 7 minute wait time. First, so everyone knows what I'm talking about, I need to define a term...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## JetSkiJeff

Happened to me the other day as well.. Surge Stated $7.50... drove right to the surge alert pop up (3 Blocks from my house) ... when I went online ... Your Next Trip $4.50 Surge.

(Miami Beach, FL area)


----------



## W00dbutcher

You could always try search; surge not updating.

This issue is nothing new.


----------



## Schmanthony

W00dbutcher said:


> You could always try search; surge not updating.
> 
> This issue is nothing new.


What seems to be new though, as of this week, is that it doesn't update _at all while you are online_.

Before this week, it was like this:

Online: frequent updates
Offline: infrequent updates / goes blank after a few minutes

Now it's like this:

Online: no updates at all
Offline: infrequent updates / goes blank after a few minutes

Some people have posted that they use a workaround where they close/reopen the app or force quit / reopen the app while online. This doesn't work for me because, on both my new and old phones, after the app reopens the surge goes blank. After a few minutes, the gray clouds come back but not the surge. Then the second I go offline, the surge is shown again.

Going offline and online constantly keeps the surge display fresh but it's pretty useless since you can't keep a sticky that way.

This has huge implications for me. Basically the surge display itself is useless. How are more people not complaining and up in arms about this?


----------



## W00dbutcher

Benivel said:


> When the app is slow to update the surge map drivers miss out on money. Surge can be $15 for some drivers and $3.75 for others at the same time. Does anyone here know a sure fire way to quickly refresh the map?
> 
> I have tried closing the map and gone on airplane mode to no avail so I figured I’d ask y’all if anything works for you.
> 
> Cheers!


Like I said....... This is nothing new.


----------



## Schmanthony

W00dbutcher said:


> Like I said....... This is nothing new.


There is something new though. No updates while online. That's new as of this week, and HUGE! Before this week you could stay online with Pet or Connect and get nearly real-time surge updates. No more, it seems.


----------



## bobby747

I Had a problem this week surge was high.. say $20 my app says $5.75 i drove in the $20 area thur the area. around the area. 2 times both different. 7 year driver. its like a tease fake surge just to get drivers out to work. another way to thank us for being a valued partner.
got many other surges. but some are fake, you peak out at a certain # it can be $3
another ploy is you hit a nice surge say $15 and you get ride request for a ride. you forget to look for that surge in app next to pax info....its gone..
says $15 surge
mr smith 4.95 rating always screen shot this. i lost $20 last week. always screen shot the bigger ones. and if removed . cancel the ride. we agreed to take the ride with surge, why take it anyway..
this is been the first week of seeing this. every other time you will get the surge #$ 15- 20 etc . sure hope its a glitch. in my case both came at same location..FAKE


----------



## Schmanthony

It's not that the surge is fake. It's that the surge display isn't updating while you are online. And while you're offline, the updates are slow as molasses as usual. You get, I think maybe 2 surge updates while you're offline spaced a couple minutes apart, and then finally your surge display goes blank until you go online.

The new "feature" as of this week is that the surge doesn't update at all while you're online. It used to update very frequently while you're online.

I hope everyone puts in a ticket with support for this. And if possible, go visit your local Hub to report it.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Try an older version of uber.apk

I have several times reverted back to a prior build because of update issues.

If it is the same issues, I would then say it's server side and you are screwed. 

Might also be latency or your phone carrier next






Older versions of Uber Driver (Android) | Uptodown


Download older versions of Uber Driver for Android. All of the older versions of Uber Driver have no viruses and are totally free on Uptodown.




uberpartner.en.uptodown.com


----------



## bobby747

its 100% fake same area 2 hours apart..decoy to get drivers out...i had time to try it all restart phone etc..1st time 2 in 1 day..


I hope everyone puts in a ticket with support for this.. support .. 7 year driver 21k plus trips ..ticket support hhahahahahahahahhahahahahha.


----------



## Schmanthony

W00dbutcher said:


> Try an older version of uber.apk
> 
> I have several times reverted back to a prior build because of update issues.
> 
> If it is the same issues, I would then say it's server side and you are screwed.
> 
> Might also be latency or your phone carrier next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older versions of Uber Driver (Android) | Uptodown
> 
> 
> Download older versions of Uber Driver for Android. All of the older versions of Uber Driver have no viruses and are totally free on Uptodown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uberpartner.en.uptodown.com


I don't think it can be fixed with an older version. But please share if you find it can!

If you want to install an older version, the Aptoide app on the Play Store worked well for me in the past.

The reason I don't think it's app version specific is because I had an older phone that I hadn't used in a couple of weeks that never had the problem. It had an older version of the Driver app. When I tried going online and staying online with Connect on the older phone, using the older version of the driver app that never exhibited this new problem... it suddenly had the problem just like my new phone.

Also, iPhone users are reporting the online surge display freeze, so that's a totally different version of the app that also has the problem. I suspect it's not app version specific, and it affects all drivers.


----------



## Schmanthony

bobby747 said:


> its 100% fake same area 2 hours apart..decoy to get drivers out...i had time to try it all restart phone etc..1st time 2 in 1 day..
> 
> 
> I hope everyone puts in a ticket with support for this.. support .. 7 year driver 21k plus trips ..ticket support hhahahahahahahahhahahahahha.


I've put in my ticket, and nagged them with a couple follow up calls. I also plan on going to the Hub tomorrow morning. If enough of us are vocal enough about it, maybe just maybe they'll fix the problem or roll back the update.


----------



## W00dbutcher

I have 3 "phones/tablet".. Each with different versions. The oldest version seems to be less effected with what your saying is going on.

So can't say if it has any real bearing in your I situation. I dont use the technique you're using.


----------



## Schmanthony

W00dbutcher said:


> I have 3 "phones/tablet".. Each with different versions.


Which version are you referring to?

1. app version

2. OS version



W00dbutcher said:


> The oldest version seems to be less effected with what your saying is going on.


Which are you saying it's less affected by?

1. surge not updating while online

2. force-stop-reopen shows no surge after reopen



W00dbutcher said:


> So can't say if it has any real bearing in your I situation. I dont use the technique you're using.


Which technique are you referring to?

1. airplane-on-force-stop-reopen-airplane-off

2. chasing surge while online with Pet / Connect


----------



## Doyling

Went through this also. Went offline to get gas, some food etc. Notice up the street $7 surge. Drive to the $7 sign and turn on the app, surge gone, next pickup $1.25. I have seen it a few other times when I am starting for the night, but that last one ate at me.


----------



## LACheckerDr

If you're looking for any previous version, they call be found at APKpure, at least for Android (its another one of those playstore alternatives, and these guys keep all the older versions on site, free access/download)


----------



## W00dbutcher

Version 4301 10001
Latest Android 



I dont use either techniques you described. I rely on my knowledge of my market and other tricks to make money.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Doyling said:


> Went through this also. Went offline to get gas, some food etc. Notice up the street $7 surge. Drive to the $7 sign and turn on the app, surge gone, next pickup $1.25. I have seen it a few other times when I am starting for the night, but that last one ate at me.


Ha ha, you fell for click bait.


----------



## BestInDaWest

there is a work around for this.....send me 200 dollars via venmo and ill tell you how lol


----------



## Schmanthony

W00dbutcher said:


> Version 4301 10001
> Latest Android


Thanks. This version still doesn't work for me. Same problems. I'm on Android 10. I also had my friend try latest version of the app on his 2 Android 11 devices... neither worked. I have zero confidence that if I buy a new phone and/or switch carriers that this will solve the problem for me 

Oddly, the workaround often works ONE AND ONLY ONE time, right after I've first installed any app version. But after that first time, it brings up the app with no surge showing like usual.


----------



## Schmanthony

If the force-stop-reopen workaround works for you, please post your *phone model* and *carrier*. Thanks!


----------



## Conporbos

Even if the system is working properly without surge update delays, it’s still bogus. I eventually got the $17 in this example, but why am I only guaranteed $6.75 when I’m 0.1miles from the advertised surge. The stupid games Uber makes us play.


----------



## tonytone1908

Schmanthony said:


> There seems to be a new problem, starting today, that the surge display simply will not update AT ALL while you are online with any platform.
> 
> Previously, if you'd try to chase surge while offline you were doing it wrong. The surge update frequency while offline has been way too slow/lagged for a long time. The trick was to chase surge while remaining online, which would give you frequent - almost real time - surge updates. You could chase while online with UberX, but then you'd be declining pings constantly and unable to carry or accumulate a sticky. OR you could stay online with an unpopular platform like Pet or Connect. This was the real magic trick. Then you could lock in and accumulate your sticky while you chased after higher and higher numbers... being able to react immediately when the numbers change and being confident (most of the time) if it says $10 when you get there, you're gonna get your $10 sticky.
> 
> Now though, starting today I think, but maybe as early as Monday this week since I didn't drive since Sunday, this doesn't seem to work. When you're online on any platform, surge just won't update at all. I took 2 screenshots an hour and a half apart while I stayed online with Connect. The surge in them is identical.
> 
> I started a thread on this. I'm really interested to know if this is happening to everyone else or not. It's been a struggle to get information out of anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... Surge doesn't update AT ALL now!?
> 
> 
> Friday 3:50 AM. I start my weekend driving.. and immediately notice something is wrong. Very. Very. Wrong. If this is the new normal, then I am 20 TIMES more pissed about it than I am about the new 7 minute wait time. First, so everyone knows what I'm talking about, I need to define a term...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uberpeople.net


I've been just leaving connect on, grabbing the surge and getting out of there.


----------



## Schmanthony

tonytone1908 said:


> I've been just leaving connect on, grabbing the surge and getting out of there.


How are you getting surge updates? Do you have a workaround that works on your phone? What is the workaround? What phone? What carrier?


----------



## Diamondraider

Schmanthony said:


> There seems to be a new problem, starting today, that the surge display simply will not update AT ALL while you are online with any platform.
> 
> Previously, if you'd try to chase surge while offline you were doing it wrong. The surge update frequency while offline has been way too slow/lagged for a long time. The trick was to chase surge while remaining online, which would give you frequent - almost real time - surge updates. You could chase while online with UberX, but then you'd be declining pings constantly and unable to carry or accumulate a sticky. OR you could stay online with an unpopular platform like Pet or Connect. This was the real magic trick. Then you could lock in and accumulate your sticky while you chased after higher and higher numbers... being able to react immediately when the numbers change and being confident (most of the time) if it says $10 when you get there, you're gonna get your $10 sticky.
> 
> Now though, starting today I think, but maybe as early as Monday this week since I didn't drive since Sunday, this doesn't seem to work. When you're online on any platform, surge just won't update at all. I took 2 screenshots an hour and a half apart while I stayed online with Connect. The surge in them is identical.
> 
> I started a thread on this. I'm really interested to know if this is happening to everyone else or not. It's been a struggle to get information out of anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... Surge doesn't update AT ALL now!?
> 
> 
> Friday 3:50 AM. I start my weekend driving.. and immediately notice something is wrong. Very. Very. Wrong. If this is the new normal, then I am 20 TIMES more pissed about it than I am about the new 7 minute wait time. First, so everyone knows what I'm talking about, I need to define a term...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uberpeople.net


You’re describing “incentive surge” and not the “demand surge” of days past. Sticky surge is an evolving hybrid of the two methodologies.


----------



## Diamondraider

Conporbos said:


> Even if the system is working properly without surge update delays, it’s still bogus. I eventually got the $17 in this example, but why am I only guaranteed $6.75 when I’m 0.1miles from the advertised surge. The stupid games Uber makes us play.
> View attachment 607138
> View attachment 607139


----------



## Ted Fink

Diamondraider said:


> View attachment 616283


You have to zoom in your map and get to the EXACT spot of the surge before going online


----------



## Ted Fink

I see this in my market all the time. The exact spot of the surge is say $40, but if you're 500 feet away it's like 4.75 or 2.00 or whatever. ZOOM THAT MAP IN AND HIT THE RIGHT SPOT... the men should understand this.


----------



## Diamondraider

Ted Fink said:


> You have to zoom in your map and get to the EXACT spot of the surge before going online


I was online and that is zoomed. Not possible to get any closer. You can see the arrow is passing out of surge area and still only $9.50. 

Customer service claimed it was a glitch and did not adjust the ride total.


----------



## Diamondraider

Ted Fink said:


> I see this in my market all the time. The exact spot of the surge is say $40, but if you're 500 feet away it's like 4.75 or 2.00 or whatever. ZOOM THAT MAP IN AND HIT THE RIGHT SPOT... the men should understand this.


I was under the exact spot.








The street is only 200 feet long.


----------



## Conporbos

Diamondraider said:


> I was under the exact spot.
> View attachment 616326
> 
> The street is only 200 feet long.


Ouch. I feel there’s a parallel somewhere in this scene.


----------



## Schmanthony

Did you go offline then online?


----------



## Ted Fink

Diamondraider said:


> I was under the exact spot.
> View attachment 616326
> 
> The street is only 200 feet long.


Gotcha. I assumed you weren't zoomed in enough. In my market, you do have to hit the exact spot. One other thing that could be happening is a delay in the refresh of the surge data... so your app hasn't caught up to itself yet and you get the ping and whatever lower value you had. Idk, just a guess.


----------



## Diamondraider

Ted Fink said:


> Gotcha. I assumed you weren't zoomed in enough. In my market, you do have to hit the exact spot. One other thing that could be happening is a delay in the refresh of the surge data... so your app hasn't caught up to itself yet and you get the ping and whatever lower value you had. Idk, just a guess.


I’m not trying to figure out what happened. I know what happened. I have countless screenshots of sticky surge never pays out at the highest amount and it has nothing to do with latency or refresh rates. It has everything to do with Uber and manipulating drivers.


----------



## Doowop

I'm SHOCKED......


----------

